# DMG and Palladium...... Help



## Duxthe1 (Sep 28, 2013)

Recently I had my supply company order me in some DMG 1% solution. Upon receipt I noted it was dissolved in ethanol and not water. 

I have an AR solution I suspect contains palladium. I also suspect there is some free nitric in this AR solution. When adding my DMG to a sample of my suspect solution I do not get the expected precipitate. Ok so maybe no palladium. In the absence of a palladium test solution I added some DMG to a pregnant solution from catalytic converter dissolution and again I get no precipitate. 

So now I don't trust my DMG test solution. Is my alcohol based DMG solution not useful for palladium test purposes? Is having free nitric in AR solutions defeating my DMG tests? Any other ideas?


----------



## patnor1011 (Sep 28, 2013)

1% sounds little. You can try Nickel test to find out if solution works.


----------



## etack (Sep 28, 2013)

freechemist had a post warning on the dangers of DMG dissolved in ethanol with the presents of Ag dissolved in the solution.

It can be an explosive. Drop Pd from AR with Al then redissolve then drop with DMG.

Eric


----------



## Duxthe1 (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks for the replies, Guys. My trouble is that I don't know if I have palladium in my solution. I dissolved the traces from small ceramic boards suspecting palladium. I need the DMG to confirm it, but not necessarily to recover it. Its a relatively small amount at the moment but a positive result will prompt me to pursue it further. 

Thanks for the heads up about Ethanol, DMG, and Ag. IF there was any Ag present it would only be a trace and mostly filtered as AgCl and so far my tests have only been on very small samples in a spot plate. Nonetheless the warning is heeded and appreciated. I think I may go ahead and evaporate the ethanol to recover the small amount of DMG to redissolve in water.


----------



## samuel-a (Sep 28, 2013)

You can compare with a standard Pd solution: The questionable DMG solution vs. SnCl2


----------



## etack (Sep 29, 2013)

Duxthe1 said:


> Thanks for the replies, Guys. My trouble is that I don't know if I have palladium in my solution. I dissolved the traces from small ceramic boards suspecting palladium. I need the DMG to confirm it, but not necessarily to recover it. Its a relatively small amount at the moment but a positive result will prompt me to pursue it further.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up about Ethanol, DMG, and Ag. IF there was any Ag present it would only be a trace and mostly filtered as AgCl and so far my tests have only been on very small samples in a spot plate. Nonetheless the warning is heeded and appreciated. I think I may go ahead and evaporate the ethanol to recover the small amount of DMG to redissolve in water.




If you use it to test for Pd in a chloride environment you will not have any Ag in the solution.

so it still has value as a testing solution. 

Eric


----------

